# New Rocket tamp mat



## lee1980

Got this today from bella, they do same with out the vertical fold, wish this was out as have the tamp station but feel thats a bit over priced for what it is.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-tamping-mat-with-vertical-fold.html


----------



## dajowr

lee1980 said:


> Got this today from bella, they do same with out the vertical fold, wish this was out as have the tamp station but feel thats a bit over priced for what it is.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-tamping-mat-with-vertical-fold.html


What size is it ? Looks a lot like the cafelat ones!


----------



## Spookiemurphy

That looks nice. You're right about the Rocket tamp station.

How do you turn a £27 Motta tamp station into a £70 one? Stick a Rocket logo on it.


----------



## lee1980

Not got out box yet arrived in work today, will add pic when can.

It sure is nice and looks the part etc but wish didn't go for now lol maybe sell it on before it gets to abused lol. The rocket logo is a proper piece of metal in a recess in rubber mat.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spookiemurphy said:


> That looks nice. You're right about the Rocket tamp station.
> 
> How do you turn a £27 Motta tamp station into a £70 one? Stick a Rocket logo on it.


How much?


----------



## dajowr

lee1980 said:


> Not got out box yet arrived in work today, will add pic when can.
> 
> It sure is nice and looks the part etc but wish didn't go for now lol maybe sell it on before it gets to abused lol. The rocket logo is a proper piece of metal in a recess in rubber mat.


Nice tamper mat, cheap as well! I might consider getting the flat version.


----------



## lee1980

Both versions are £22


----------



## hotmetal

I've always been fairly happy with tamping on a £5 rubber mat thing from Ikea that also is handy for getting tight lids off jars! The vertical lip thing is a good idea though as I do find mine slips.


----------



## lee1980

Pic below after a good clean around! I like it, is proper food grade silicone to so cleans up nice.


----------



## lee1980

Doh iphone pic


----------



## dajowr

Hi, please can you tell me what are the measurements of the mat? In the market for a new one


----------



## lee1980

8" (203mm) x 5 3/4" (145mm) lip is just over an inch high or they have one with no lip.

i find a lot of things like this they never have dimensions on website.


----------



## lee1980

I have found tamping leaves little digs in mat, but only really see when hold up to light etc, same on my Rhine wares one to. Deff wish I just got this instead of the tamping station thingy.


----------



## icon_boy

lee1980 said:


> Pic below after a good clean around! I like it, is proper food grade silicone to so cleans up nice.


tamper mat does look nice!


----------

